# New - need advice on roadie. Ont -> Banff



## sobots (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been trying to plan a road trip from Ontario to Banff and came across this forum and figured I'd see if anyone has made the drive before. I have decided to drive because funds are limited to a couple of the people coming. I'm getting driving times of 30-35 hours which isn't a problem. I've done road trips of 20-25 hours straight through before no problem. Obviously because we want the best powder possible, we're going to get the worst driving conditions possible. I have a newer 4WD truck and am not afraid to drive in much however if I start hearing that 3/4 of the drive will be in big snow drifts and I'll have to keep it around 60km/h it just won't be worth it to drive. When is the absolute best time for powder in Banff and is it worth it to try and make the drive at that time or hold off until spring and sacrifice the powder for clean roads?

Any advice on trip planning, snow conditions and driving conditions are greatly appreciated!

Kyle


----------

